# Security against theft - mindfield/Pandora/clifford/cobra



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all.

With the rise of car thefts its becoming vital to upgrade security.

Currently im lucky as have a garage,my cars a 2nd car so isnt out and about or left out of sight alot unless im at acarshow or randomly out and about.

i have pro elite lock and 1 other small thing to help car getting taken.

I am thinking of upgrading as i plan to keep the car and its a mind field out there.

ive narrowed it down to a few.

Pandora Mini bt - Now i hear people having issues with the pandora light pros and more expensive ones and not happy with the customer care and seem to be having teething issues...does anybody on here have experience of dealing with pandora and particularly the mini bt as thats the 1 id consider.

It has alarm,tilt sensor/ warn away i think? and an extra fob so the car needs to have the fob for it to start...BUT i think im clumsy and not sure if its a pita carrying this fob around seperatly as i may lose it.


Cobra system - without adr tags -or should i go for the tag one?again im unsure if its a pita carrying tags...

Just an alarm? or upgrade to tilt sensorrs and window breaking stuff?

Clifford blackjax - Now this doesnt have a tag, works through pushing in a code, if you get car jacked the car cuts off up the road, time for you to get away...

But...i think its not approved by insurers? is it a pita putting the code in? could it be dangerous as it comes to a hault?

My biudget really is 500 quid MAX. 

As iv got steering lock andsomethni against my obd port ..do i go for further prevention systems like alarm/sensors OR do i go for anti hijacking systems?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't mean to sound stupid, but how about a wheel clamp?
It will put off some people and it could cause a lot of noise/time getting it off.
I'm not sure, but you may be able to get anti attack ones too, like an alarmed wheel clamp.
Like the steering wheel lock, preventative mainly.
Just a thought, good luck securing your asset,
Tom.


EDIT:
Just thought, you probably don't want an unsightly wheel clamp at car shows.
If it was me, I would look into an isolator switch which you need a key to operate that disables something like the starter motor.
You could hide the switch in all manner of places, have it switch a relay that only gets power when something like the left indicator is on, or something really random so that if someone managed to find and bypass the switch, they might still not be able to start the car.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Autowatch Ghost has some good reviews and about £400


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had the cobra adr on my St, didn't mind the tag as it fitted in my wallet fine, would of considered the auto watch but at the time it was relatively new and not many reviews were out 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Both the Pandora and ghost have had issues and neither have been thatcham approved as yet and when you pose the question to them they evade answering like the plague 

I'd go for a standard cat 1 alarm with tilt sensor and also invest in a faraday bag 

It's all about adding layers of security, I have all of the above along with others to stop new keys/fobs being programmed 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I know it doesn't add any input to the OP but it is a sad case of affairs that we have to go to these lengths to secure something we have worked hard for and paid for, when someone comes around thinking they can take someone else's stuff because they think they have a right to take it and deserve it and also get away with it. Something needs to be done.

anyway back on track to OP..

The thing I will add is not just security to your car but what about the house, anti-snap handles and locks, this also prevents break in's to get the keys in the first place, they can quite clearly see they will have trouble with them and put them off to go somewhere else.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Autowatch Ghost and a Disklok for good measure.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've recently been pondering the same. I was initially very interested in the Pandora systems but after conflicting info from the sales team and the fact that if work under warranty was needed I'd have to take my car to Bristol I decided against.

I've seen recently someone enquire about the Cobra system, however there seems to be a lack of clarity (even from Cobra) as to the vehicles that they are fully compatible with.

A mate of mine swears by his Ghost, as do a lot of people and they do a version which uses an ADR tag to negate the entry of a PIN each time the vehicle is started. I read that in the past there was a report that cars could still be bump started with the Ghost installed but this I believe has been addressed by an update.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

This doesn't help much but -

All these systems can help I am sure but if they want it, they will take it.

My friend has CCTV covering his car (M140i) and security lights with a steering lock on it.

They broke into his house, held them at gun point for all the keys and took the car. It was found as he has a tracker with no wheels and the interior stripped. Police were useless arrived after 40 mins ! he and his wife are obviously very upset.

Like Mad Ad said covering the house is important as that is the easy way to steal a car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.obdportector.com/portec...MInvy78p-D3wIVC-R3Ch1SAwr7EAAYASAAEgIu6PD_BwE

This is worth considering as an alternative. :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

TRN Ent said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but how about a wheel clamp?
> It will put off some people and it could cause a lot of noise/time getting it off.
> I'm not sure, but you may be able to get anti attack ones too, like an alarmed wheel clamp.
> Like the steering wheel lock, preventative mainly.
> ...


hi mate.
Na deffinetly dont want a wheel lock, car is garaged 24/7 so i only want something for when i am out and about.

Kill switch is something ive looked into but cant find somebody able to fit me one lol.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

camerashy said:


> Autowatch Ghost has some good reviews and about £400


I believe ghost has issues on the abarth 500 so few fitters told me to avoid it.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> I had the cobra adr on my St, didn't mind the tag as it fitted in my wallet fine, would of considered the auto watch but at the time it was relatively new and not many reviews were out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Im led to believe ghost doesnt work or has issues on abarth 500.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> Both the Pandora and ghost have had issues and neither have been thatcham approved as yet and when you pose the question to them they evade answering like the plague
> 
> I'd go for a standard cat 1 alarm with tilt sensor and also invest in a faraday bag
> 
> ...


Ghost apparently doesnt work on abarth 500.
Pandora - the mini bt seemd attractive but unsure now as it isnt thatcham approved.

Regarding faraday bag - my cars not keyless entry so i guess it has no benefit for me? also i have absolutly zero concerns when the car is at home because of how its stored, so i would of thought the faraday bag would be useful only if the car is at home left outside. My main concern is when im out and about leaving the car at the pub or shopping centre or even when im actually driving it (e.g car jacking).


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> I know it doesn't add any input to the OP but it is a sad case of affairs that we have to go to these lengths to secure something we have worked hard for and paid for, when someone comes around thinking they can take someone else's stuff because they think they have a right to take it and deserve it and also get away with it. Something needs to be done.
> 
> anyway back on track to OP..
> 
> The thing I will add is not just security to your car but what about the house, anti-snap handles and locks, this also prevents break in's to get the keys in the first place, they can quite clearly see they will have trouble with them and put them off to go somewhere else.


I will bare that in mind bud , i wont go into too much detail of how my car is stored but its in a very very awqwuard situation parked inside so i have zero concerns of my car being taken from home, i feel very comfortable due to how and where it is.Also at no point is my car left outside when im at home.

My main concern is for the times where im out driving or say im down the pub or local shopping centre.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> Autowatch Ghost and a Disklok for good measure.


Im told ghost doesnt work on abarth 500 by a few fitters.
Also i have stop lock pro elite.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> I had the cobra adr on my St, didn't mind the tag as it fitted in my wallet fine, would of considered the auto watch but at the time it was relatively new and not many reviews were out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Did you have any of the extra options that cobra offer?

What happens if somebody pulls you out and you have the adr tag with you? what happens when they drive off? does it cut out up the road?

What happens if you lose the adr tag?(e.g your out shopping and it drops out your pocket?) then you return to your car and realise youve dropped the tag?what happens then?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Like others have said, if they want it they will take it. I had a work van stolen. It had extra security locks on the front and slam locks on the back. It had a tracker fitted also. The police found the van a few hours later, stripped, a few tools missing from the back and because of the extra security on the back they just angle grinded around the locks. The van was written off. 

I know fiesta st's seem quite popular for knicking along with any bmw M car, audi rs range and golf r's. Werent they recently taking just the xenon headlights off vw transporters as there selling for about 1K second hand


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It can't be that hard to fit a decent immobiliser that won't activate the starter or ignition circuit without the owner doing something first. It has been used in plant and the like for years.

To be honest, I can agree with the points made by the: 'if they want it let them take it' camp, as it is insured against theft, but I would not want the thing back after it was stolen as you can't ever know what damage may have been sustained in the process.

Sooner they nick the thing off the drive than come into my house though it would be extremely unlikely we ever get our cars nicked. Anything too fruity I would put in the garage and be hidden from pyring eyes and the wife could be driving a 100K Maserati but the mud on it would put off most thieves.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Sooo what you guys think then?

any thoughts on the pandora mini bt?
anyone else with the cobra?
anyone with the blackjax ?

ive rulled out the ghost

Like i say, im confortable at home but unsure if to go for any of the above , if to go with more layers or go anti hijack route...

so if anyone has any experience with the above please let me know.

I understand people say if they want it theyll take it but i plan to keep my car for a very very long time. 9 years already so i want to do as much as i can within reason really so looking at what are good options. People say they wouldnt want it back if taken but thats exactly my point, i want to add good seecurity to reduce the risk as much as possible of her being taken.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

mr.t said:


> Did you have any of the extra options that cobra offer?
> 
> What happens if somebody pulls you out and you have the adr tag with you? what happens when they drive off? does it cut out up the road?
> 
> What happens if you lose the adr tag?(e.g your out shopping and it drops out your pocket?) then you return to your car and realise youve dropped the tag?what happens then?


No just had the standard cobra system, if you get car jacked once the adr card is out of reach the alarm starts going off and then once the ignition is turned off it cannot be started again. I put my card in my wallet and never had the misfortune of losing it, if you do you there is a button that is put in the car where you put a sequence in and it starts without the card

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> No just had the standard cobra system, if you get car jacked once the adr card is out of reach the alarm starts going off and then once the ignition is turned off it cannot be started again. I put my card in my wallet and never had the misfortune of losing it, if you do you there is a button that is put in the car where you put a sequence in and it starts without the card
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


How did you rate the system overall? any issues? would you recomend?

Just to double check///So if somebody car jacks you , and you have the fob...the car just lets alarms off but still driveable until turned off ?

And the fact that it has the button, could you get away with just leaving the tag at home and just punch in the key pad all the time if you prefered?

if thats possible is there any downfalls to doing that or is it primary just incase the fob gets lost?

many thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

mr.t said:


> How did you rate the system overall? any issues? would you recomend?
> 
> Just to double check///So if somebody car jacks you , and you have the fob...the car just lets alarms off but still driveable until turned off ?
> 
> ...


I found it great to be honest, the only issue I originally had was the alarm kept going off as I was driving but realised that my wallet was rfid and intermittently blocking the signal from. The adr card, new wallet and this sorted obviously. I guess you could use the button but for me having the card was easier, so to clarify if you get car jacked and once the car is out of range the alarm will activate and then once the engine is turned off then it cannot be restarted until you have the card or put the sequence in the buttons.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> I found it great to be honest, the only issue I originally had was the alarm kept going off as I was driving but realised that my wallet was rfid and intermittently blocking the signal from. The adr card, new wallet and this sorted obviously. I guess you could use the button but for me having the card was easier, so to clarify if you get car jacked and once the car is out of range the alarm will activate and then once the engine is turned off then it cannot be restarted until you have the card or put the sequence in the buttons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


thats great thank you i think i might sway towards this over pandora.

i am clumsy so was unsure if id lose the tag lol.

Did it make any difference to insurance premium for you?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

mr.t said:


> thats great thank you i think i might sway towards this over pandora.
> 
> i am clumsy so was unsure if id lose the tag lol.
> 
> Did it make any difference to insurance premium for you?


My insurance didn't change but I was very close to renewal at the time, they did say it might help bring it down but couldn't tell until it was quoted through properly

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

